# Smith Vantage MIPS



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If it fits you well and it's comfortable, then it's a good helmet for you. It's definitely pricey, but I _think_ that Koroyd material isn't like most helmets. It's not a one crash and done type deal if I understand it correctly. Look into that and don't just take my word for it, but I think it's supposed to hold up to multiple hits unless there's damage to the shell.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks linvillegorge. I have done extensive research and you are correct. This helmet can withstand multiple impacts. I am def going to purchase it. The way I see it, even though it is pricey, you can't put a price on keeping your head safe! :sunglasses:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

joebloggs13 said:


> The way I see it, even though it is pricey, you can't put a price on keeping your head safe! :sunglasses:


don't fall on your head = free


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the regular Vantage is a single impact helmet, but the one with MIPS is multiple. I will re check though. Thanks.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

OK thanks for the info! I am still going to purchase.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Smith helmets with Koroyd are still single impact.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The benefit you get with Koroyd is it has a better ability to absorb energy than EPS and doesn't work as a singular unit. Impacting one side of the helmet has no effect on the other side (of the Koroyd). So falls where you take multiple impacts are better handled by Koroyd. You can't impact the same side twice though so it still only gets a single impact rating. And the impact test is pass/fail so they can't say how much better or worse something might pass. Smith can't legally say it's "safer", but basically, it kind of is.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info Nivek. After a lot of thought, research, I went with the regular Vantage. MIPS is a great feature, but I think the standard is just as good, based on the many reviews I have read. Also, another factor in my decision is that they didn't have my size in the helmet I wanted. All in all, I am pretty stoked to get this helmet!


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Took delivery of my helmet today (size large Vantage), and I have to say that it's the lightest, most comfortable helmet I have tried. It fits seamlessly with my Smith IOX goggles. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like mainly just POC, Smith and Giro have begun integrating MIPS in certain snow helmet models so far, hopefully more brands will get on board. One of the main reasons I just bought a new Fox carbon full face for DH mountain biking is because they're one of only a couple brands offering it on a full face lid. I will be sticking with helmets that have MIPS for any near future dirt/snow lid replacements too.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

joebloggs13 said:


> Took delivery of my helmet today (size large Vantage), and I have to say that it's the lightest, most comfortable helmet I have tried. It fits seamlessly with my Smith IOX goggles. Very happy with the purchase.



May I ask how big your head is?  

I'm considering buying this over the interwebs, since a store has the MIPS version down to 130€. But I have kind of a big head. I wear 7 7/8 in new era caps (slightly big, but comfy). And it states that a Vantage helm in Large ranges from 59-63. I'd say I'm not a 63, but maybe 62-62,5. 

Thing is there's no XL's in stock. Do I take the shot?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

trudat said:


> May I ask how big your head is?
> 
> I'm considering buying this over the interwebs, since a store has the MIPS version down to 130€. But I have kind of a big head. I wear 7 7/8 in new era caps (slightly big, but comfy). And it states that a Vantage helm in Large ranges from 59-63. I'd say I'm not a 63, but maybe 62-62,5.
> 
> Thing is there's no XL's in stock. Do I take the shot?


Coming from a guy with a big head, I wouldn't take the risk of ordering a helmet that you haven't tried on. Unless you can easily return it.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

The other problem with helmets is shape. It is not just size. I wanted a MIPS helmet and went with POC. The Receptor did not fit my head at all but the Fornix did.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Coming from a guy with a big head, I wouldn't take the risk of ordering a helmet that you haven't tried on. Unless you can easily return it.





Tatanka Head said:


> Coming from a guy with a big head, I wouldn't take the risk of ordering a helmet that you haven't tried on. Unless you can easily return it.


Yeah well, I'd love that. But since I live in a small town, with the closest snowboard shop being 6 hour drive,I have to settle for the net. I guess I'll pick a store where I can return it. 

After measuring my head though I seem to be a 7 5/8 cap size (I've lost 30kgs not used hats since, guess a bit of fat from the head to lol). about 60,5-61 around the head. 

I mean if going by Smiths measurements I could use a L (59-63) and use the boa. But I'm eyeing that sweet looking Maze helmet too, which doesn't have boa. 

And I don't really trust sizing on the net from experience. A L helmet might turn out to fit too tight even if it says I've got 2cm spare. 

Are smith helmets true to size?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

trudat said:


> Yeah well, I'd love that. But since I live in a small town, with the closest snowboard shop being 6 hour drive,I have to settle for the net. I guess I'll pick a store where I can return it.
> 
> After measuring my head though I seem to be a 7 5/8 cap size (I've lost 30kgs not used hats since, guess a bit of fat from the head to lol). about 60,5-61 around the head.
> 
> ...


hi trudat, just pm'd you.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Vantage is an excellent helmet. Very light and super comfortable.


----------

